# Blauflossenthun



## felix181 (17. Februar 2010)

Hier ein Bericht aus ORF-Online vom 17.2.2010:
_*
Der Blauflossenthunfisch gilt wegen seines fetten, wohlschmeckenden Fleisches bei Sushi-Liebhabern als Delikatesse - und das hat ihn mittlerweile an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht.

Noch erzielen die bis zu 250 Kilogramm schweren Tiere Rekordpreise an den berühmten Fischbörsen in Tokio. Doch dieses einträgliche Geschäft dürfte bald der Vergangenheit angehören.

Vom Katzenfutter zur Delikatesse
Noch vor 50 Jahren wurden Thunfische als unbeliebte Beute von den Fischern ins Wasser zurückgeworfen oder zu Katzenfutter verarbeitet. Doch der Sushi-Boom der letzten Jahre hat den Fisch zu einem der wertvollsten - und mittlerweile auch meistgefährdeten - Meerestiere gemacht.

Laut einem UNO-Bericht zu gefährdeten Tierarten ist der Bestand des Atlantischen Blauflossenthunfischs in den letzten hundert Jahren um 80 Prozent zurückgegangen. Wissenschaftler schätzen, dass die Thunfischpopulation im Golf von Mexiko und im Mittelmeer nur noch weniger als zehn Prozent der ursprünglichen Größe ausmacht.

Internationaler Einsatz zum Thunfischschutz
Die UNO-Artenschutzorganisation Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) will bei einer im März stattfindenden Konferenz in Doha in Katar deshalb ein weltweites Exportverbot für den Blauflossenthunfisch durchsetzen. Eine derart drastische Schutzmaßnahme sei aus wissenschaftlichen Gründen angeraten, so die CITES.

Fangverbot von Monaco und Italien
Aus Europa kündigt sich Unterstützung für das Unterfangen an. Monaco hat als erstes Land den Verkauf von Thunfisch völlig verboten und beantragt, die Tiere weltweit auf die Rote Liste der gefährdeten Arten zu setzen. Italien hat sich dem Antrag angeschlossen. Frankreich stimmte einem Handelsverbot zwar zu, will es aber erst in 18 Monaten umsetzen.

Der Großteil der seltenen Fische wird an ihren Laichplätzen im Mittelmeer gefangen, doch 80 Prozent der Thunfische landen auf den riesigen Fischmärkten in Japan.

Rekordpreise für Riesenthunfisch
Dort sind die Fische vor allem wegen ihres zarten Fleisches, das roh geschnitten als Sashimi gegessen werden kann, beliebt. Und die Besitzer von Sushi-Restaurants sind bereit, astronomische Preise zu zahlen: Bei der ersten Auktion des Jahres Anfang Jänner erzielte ein 232,6 Kilogramm schwerer Blauflossenthunfisch den Rekordpreis von rund 130.000 Euro.

Das Gebot war das zweithöchste, das je in Japan für einen Thunfisch abgegeben wurde. Im Jahr 2001 war ein Blauflossenthunfisch für mehr als 160.000 Euro versteigert worden.

Zahnlose Schutzmaßnahmen
Doch damit könnte es bald vorbei sein. Der Blauflossenthunfisch und hier vor allem die atlantische Untergruppe ist mittlerweile fast überall ausgerottet, auch wegen der viel zu schwachen Schutzmaßnahmen.

So konnte die Internationale Schutzkommission für den Thunfisch im Atlantik (ICCAT) weder niedrigere Fangquoten noch ein Fangverbot während der Laichsaison durchsetzen, wie das Magazin "Foreign Policy" berichtete.

Fangquoten werden ignoriert
Zudem schätzt die ICCAT, dass rund die Hälfte der Thunfischfänge im Ostatlantik und im Mittelmeer illegal eingebracht werden. Laut den Wissenschaftlern der ICCAT sollte die Fangquote 15.000 Tonnen nicht übersteigen. Derzeit legt die Quote 29.500 Tonnen fest, laut Schätzungen werden aber bis zu 61.000 Tonnen aus dem Meer geholt - also das Vierfache der empfohlenen Quote.

Diese dramatische Situation hat den bekannten Meeresbiologen Carl Safina laut "Foreign Policy" dazu veranlasst, der ICCAT einen neuen Namen zu verpassen: "International Conspiracy to Catch All Tunas" (etwa: Internationales Komplott zur Ausrottung des Tunfischs).

Handelsverbot scheitert an Japan
Dabei wäre der Schutz der gefährdeten Fische so einfach. Da fast der gesamte Thunfischhandel über Japan läuft, könnte ein internationales Handelsverbot mit einem Schlag den Thunfischfang stoppen. Doch bisher scheiterten alle Versuche in diese Richtung an der starren Haltung Japans.

Europa macht sich für Thunfisch stark
Auch vor der am 13. März stattfindenden Artenschutzkonferenz hat Japan bereits jegliche Einschränkung beim Thunfischhandel als "Angriff auf japanische Esskultur und Lebensstil" zurückgewiesen.

Doch diesmal dürften sich andere Länder zum Schutz des Thunfischs starkmachen. So wollen europäische Fischereigroßmächte, darunter auch Italien und Frankreich, einem Handelsverbot zustimmen. In den USA wird noch darüber gestritten, ob das Innenministerium oder das Handelsministerium in dieser Frage zuständig ist.

Aber eines ist klar: Solange nicht alle Länder an einem Strang ziehen, bleibt die Zukunft des Thunfischs ungewiss.*_


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

traurig traurig ...
das mal alle an einem Strang ziehen kann man ja kaum glauben ... vor allem wenn so viel Kohle aufm Spiel steht :r
kriegen die Politiker bei anderen Problematiken seitens der Fischbestände ja auch nicht hin . |gr:
grad neulich nen Klasse Film über die Thune gesehen - wahrlich beeindruckend die jagen zu sehen


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

ist schon schade das immer die kohle über dem geschöpf steht, und komischerweise bei fast allen Problemen die Japaner involviert sind. Sei es Thunfisch oder Walfang, die Japaner halten sich komischerweise an nichts. Und das auch noch sanktionsfrei. Wird Zeit das auf den Weltmeeren was passiert. Ansonsten ist demnächst wieder eine Art verschwunden...


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> So ein Humbug. Oder wurden schon japanische Trawler im Mittelmeer gesichtet? Fangen japanische Fischer die Glasaale vor Europas Küsten? Sind es die Japaner, die von korrupten Regierungen Fanglizenzen kaufen um vor afrikanischen Küsten zu fischen, nachdem sie ihre eigenen Fischgründe ruiniert haben?
> 
> Mal schön die Kirche im Dorf lassen...



involviert nicht im Sinne von selbst fangend, sondern im Sinne von verantwortungslosem Handeln. Würde es keine/wenige Nachfrager geben, bzw. es gesetzl. unterbunden werden Thune zu importieren, würde auch nicht soviel gefangen. Gilt natürlich auch für andere Staaten. Sei es Thun, Glasaal oder andere gefärdete Arten.


----------



## djoerni (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

Von dem Standpunkt aus, gebe ich die recht. So weit reichten meine Informationen nicht. Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## felix181 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Oder wurden schon japanische Trawler im Mittelmeer gesichtet?


Da muss ich Dich wohl ein kleines bisschen aufklären - insoferne lautet die Beantwortung Deiner Frage:
Leider schon, nur funktioniert´s anders: Die Blauflossenthune werden zu relativ hohen Preisen von den Japanern abgekauft und per Frachtflug nach Tokio gekarrt. Bei den zu erzielenden Preisen auch kein Wunder...
Wenn man als Sportangler z.B.: in der Adria einen Blauflossenthun fängt, dann verkauft man diesen an einen Fischhändler. Der wartet schon, wenn man in den Heimathafen kommt, hebt den Fisch in seinen Kühlwagen und ...... fährt auf schnellsten Weg zum Airport.

Leider funktioniert das System so - und dem Thun ist es egal, ob er von japanischen Trawlern oder von italienischen Trawlern "im Auftrag" der japanischen Händler ausgerottet wird...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

Saftige Preise sind das. Da hat man als Bootsangler mit einem ordentlichen Fisch im Jahr seinen Sprit, die Wartung und die Liegeplatzgebühren locker drin!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

So schaut es aus, die Europäer fischen den Thun in seinen Laichgebieten im westlichen Mittelmeer und im Atlantik vor Gibraltar im großen Stil ab, nicht die Japaner, die importieren nur lecker Fisch!


----------



## felix181 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Saftige Preise sind das. Da hat man als Bootsangler mit einem ordentlichen Fisch im Jahr seinen Sprit, die Wartung und die Liegeplatzgebühren locker drin!


Da ich ja selbst jahrelang in der Adria gefischt habe, kann ich Dir sagen, dass das leider nicht der Fall ist:
Man bekommt für einen 150 Kg Thun vom Fischhändler etwa 1.300.- Euro. Leider fängt man ja recht selten einen und fährt daher sicher viel, viel öfter erfolglos in den Hafen als mit einem Fang. Bei meinem Boot verbrauche ich pro Stunde bei 20 Kn Geschwindigkeit etwa 60 Liter. Ich fahre zu den guten Fangplätzen etwa 2 Stunden hin und 2 Stunden retour...
Du siehst also, dass selbst diese Art des Fischens alles andere als ein Geschäft ist - ganz im Gegenteil, ich hatte noch nie so ein teures Hobby


----------



## zandermouse (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



felix181 schrieb:


> Da ich ja selbst jahrelang in der Adria gefischt habe...


 
Nur, warum gibt es davon nirgends etwas zu lesen ?



felix181 schrieb:


> Man bekommt für einen 150 Kg Thun vom Fischhändler etwa 1.300.- Euro. Leider fängt man ja recht selten einen und fährt daher sicher viel, viel öfter erfolglos in den Hafen als mit einem Fang.


 
Du scheinst ja zu den Anglern zu gehören, die nicht nur sehr selten einen Thun fangen, sondern niemals, sonst würdest Du uns doch hier Deine Fänge präsentieren, um uns an Deinen Erlebnissen teilhaben zu lassen. Das ist doch der Sinn, warum wir uns hier überhaupt unterhalten. :q



felix181 schrieb:


> Du siehst also, dass selbst diese Art des Fischens alles andere als ein Geschäft ist - ganz im Gegenteil, ich hatte noch nie so ein teures Hobby


 
Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, Dir ein preiswerteres Hobby zu suchen, nach den Aussichten, die Du so hast. Das spart eine Menge Geld und der Bau von Buddelschiffen soll doch auch viel Spaß machen. Dann braucht man auch seine Fänge nicht mehr zu fotografieren und hier einzustellen, was natürlich auch ein wesentlicher Kostenfaktor ist.|bigeyes

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Robster (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

Hallo zusammen,

Meines Achtens muss vor allem ein Umdenken bei den Konsumenten stattfinden, ich denke eine sinkende Nachfrage ist der beste Artenschutz. Ähnlich war es ja schon bei Schildkrötensuppe, Froschschenkeln......
Ich befürworte klar ein weltweites Fang- und Exportverbot für diese majestetischen Tiere. Wenn sich die Bestände erholen (was fraglich ist) muss dringend eine nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung erfolgen!!!
Ich denke nur das bei der Vielzahl der beteiligten Ländern, den hohen gezahlten Summen und der schwierigen Überwachung das kaum möglich sein wird.

So leit mir das tut, ich glaube die Zukunft der Thune sieht äußerst Duster aus........


----------



## felix181 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Nur, warum gibt es davon nirgends etwas zu lesen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss nicht so Recht, ob ich auf so einen Blödsinn überhaupt antworten soll, aber ich tu´s, auch wenn´s nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun hat:

Vielleicht ist Dir soetwas fremd, aber es gibt auch eine Realität ausserhalb eines Forums. Warum soll ich meine Fänge hier per Photo präsentieren bzw. darüber schreiben? Ich diskutiere sehr gerne über diverse Themen, aber eine Trophäenschau nach dem Motto "meiner ist länger" liegt mir persönlich nicht so.

Mir ist klar, dass das andere sehr gerne tun und respektiere das auch, aber es kann halt nicht jeder wie zum Beispiel Du ticken. Ich glaube, Du solltest einfach darüber nachdenken, ob es vielleicht auch Angler gibt, die Dir nicht darüber blumigst berichten wollen - nicht jeder benötigt das unbedingt für seine Persönlichkeitsbildung.

Dem Vorschlag mit den Buddelschiffen werde ich übrigens nicht nachkommen, da ich lieber auf eigenem und grossen Boot unterwegs bin - das macht mir trotz der deutlich höheren Kosten mehr Spass und zum Glück kann ich mir das ja noch leisten. Ausserdem könnte ich mich mit einem Buddelschiff ja nicht so viele Wochen im Sommer mit meiner Familie in Italien oder Kroatien herumtreiben, oder?

Ich glaube, es wäre besser Du würdest Dich dem Thema der Blauflossenthune (Threadthema) widmen als Dich zu ärgern, dass andere auf eigenem Boot angeln gehen und dann damit nicht einmal in einem Forum mit hunderten Photos angeben wollen - das lohnt sich nicht, glaub mir...


P.S.: Ich gehe auch sehr gerne Fliegenfischen - habe es mir aber bisher verkniffen das Millionste Photo einer Forelle ins Netz zu stellen - soll ich Dir meine Fänge in Zukunft per Mail zusenden?


----------



## Ganescha (2. März 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

... Freiheit und Frieden für alle!

Gott schütze den Thun und den Menschen vor sich selbst - und das meine ich erst!


----------



## donlotis (2. März 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

Ich persönlich esse schon seit über acht Jahren keinen Thunfisch mehr, nullkommanull. #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## freibadwirt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ich persönlich esse schon seit über acht Jahren keinen Thunfisch mehr, nullkommanull. #6
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Damit ist dem Thun sicher geholfen .|bigeyes
Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## donlotis (3. März 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Damit ist dem Thun sicher geholfen .|bigeyes
> Andreas#h#h#h



Wenn ich mir nur die RIESENDOSE Thunfisch in meiner Stamm-Pizzeria angucke, dann muss ich Dir Recht geben... |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## felix181 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*



donlotis schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir nur die RIESENDOSE Thunfisch in meiner Stamm-Pizzeria angucke, dann muss ich Dir Recht geben... |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß donlotis


Das Problem sind nicht die Thunfische die wir nicht essen, da diese nicht vom Aussterben bedroht sind - das Problem ist der japanische Markt für Blauflossenthun #q


----------



## zulu (8. März 2010)

*AW: Blauflossenthun*

Der italiener kauft doch das billigste vom billigsten und das ist verhechselter skipjack, blackfin, sierra usw  also mehr oder weniger bonitopampe.
Da braucht man nicht drauf verzichten .

Sushibar boykott wäre wichtiger.

Auch die steaks aus der kühle im supi liegen lassen ,
denn der yellowfin steht mittlerweile auch stark unter druck und ist gefährdet.

#h

Z.


----------

